# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Διαδικτυακη "σχεση"??!

## ScreamAger

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
Το καλοκαίρι του '12, ενώ έκανα chat στο mIRC, συνομίλησα με μια κοπέλα, η οποία μου είπε ότι είναι 1 χρόνο μικρότερή μου κ ζει στη Θεσ/νικη (εγώ Αθήνα). Συνομιλήσαμε πολλές ώρες, το ίδιο έγινε κ το επόμενο βράδυ κ τελικά ανταλλάξαμε αρχικά e-mail & στη συνέχεια τηλέφωνα. Μου έστειλε κ της έστειλα φωτογραφίες. Μου είπε ότι βίωσε πρόσφατα μια σχέση, κατά την οποία ο πρωην της την κακοποιούσε πολύ έντονα κ στο τέλος της έσπασε κ το πόδι, πανω σε έναν καβγά. Περίπου μετά από 1 μήνα επικοινωνίας μου με αυτή τη κοπέλα (συνεχείς συνομιλίες κ μηνύματα στο κινητό) κι ενώ αποκαταστάθηκε το κάταγμά της, της είπα ότι ανεβαίνω Θεσνικη να συναντηθούμε για πρώτη φορά. Όμως, 1-2 ημέρες πριν ανέβω, με ενημερώνει ότι πρέπει να φύγει εκτάκτως από Θεσνικη διότι πέθανε αιφνιδίως ένα αγαπημένο οικείο της πρόσωπο. Εγω ανέβηκα στη Θεσνικη, οπου έμεινα μερικές ημέρες αλλά η ίδια έλειπε εκτός. Επιστρέφω Αθηνα κ κανονίζουμε τον επόμενο μήνα να κατέβει αυτή Αθήνα κάποιο Σ/Κ. Ημέρα Παρασκευή μου λέει ότι αρρώστησε κ δεν θα μπορέσει να κατέβει. Να μην πλατιάζω, περίπου 8 από τις 10 φορές που κανονίζαμε συνάντηση, κάτι συνέβαινε τελευταία στιγμή. Για παράδειγμα, είχαμε συμφωνήσει να κατέβει σε ένα νησί οπου βρισκόμουν κ τελευταία μέρα μου λέει ότι ανέβασε υψηλο πυρετό. Παρόμοια, σε άλλη χρονικη περίοδο, ήταν να κατέβει στο νησί κ τελευταια ημερα με ενημερώνει ότι εκδήλωσε συμπτωματα έρπητα ζωστήρα. Μια άλλη φορά, ήταν να κατέβει Χριστούγεννα Αθήνα κ μου λεει τελευταια ημέρα οτι η μητέρα της εσπασε το χέρι της. Σε άλλη περίοδο Χριστουγεννων, μου ειπε οτι ξεκινησε απο Θεσνικη με μια φιλη της κ κατεβαιναν Αθηνα ΑΛΛΑ στο δρομο ανεβασε υψηλο πυρετο κ τελικα μου ειπε οτι εκατσε Αθηνα λιγες ημερες αλλα ηταν κλινηρης με Γριπη, στο σπιτι μιας φιλης της κι ετσι δεν βρεθηκαμε. Άλλη φορα, ηταν να ανέβω εγω στα μέρη της κ τελευταία ημερα μου λεει: φευγω επειγοντως για το χωριο διότι ο πατερας μου εσπασε τη λεκανη του. Την ρωταω καλα πως εγινε αυτο? Μου απανταει οτι ποτιζε στον κηπο στο χωριο κ μπλεχτηκε στο λαστιχο με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει κ να σπασει τη λεκάνη του. Καποια περιοδο είχα ανέβει για λίγες ημέρες Θεσνικη, δεν βρεθηκαμε οσο διαστημα ημουν εκει...κ την ενημερωσα οτι την ταδε ημερα θα αναχωρησω απο Θεσνικη με το τελευταιο λεωφορειο (μεσανυχτα). Ξεκινησα με το λεωφορειο, οποτε με παιρνει τηλεφωνο κλαιγοντας κ μου λεει "δεν σε προλαβα". Λεω τι εννοεις & μου απανταει οτι ηρθε στο ΚΤΕΛ να με συναντησει (ως εκπληξη) αλλα δεν προλαβε, το λεωφορειο ειχε ηδη αναχωρησει. Καποια στιγμη μου ζητησε να μεταβω στο Αγιο Ορος. Το εθεσε ως προυποθεση να συναντηθουμε διοτι θεωρουσε οτι με εχουν καταβαλει δαιμονια (διοτι της μιλουσα αποτομα κ νευρικα). Μαλιστα μια μερα μου ειπε οτι την προηγούμενη νύχτα είδε σε όνειρο ένα μοναστήρι κ ακουσε μια βαριά φωνή, η οποία της ελεγε να με παροτρύνει να παω στο συγκεκριμένο μοναστήρι. Μου ειπε ότι αναζήτησε το εν λόγω μοναστηρι στο Google & επρόκειται για τη Μονή Σιμωνος Πέτρας. Ξεκίνησα λοιπον να παω στη Σιμωνόπετρα. Εφτασα Θεσνικη & της ζητησα να βρεθουμε, μια και ημουν στη πολη της. Μου είπε "οχι, θα πας πρωτα στο Ορος κ επειτα θα βρεθουμε". Πραγματι πηγα & 1 ημερα πριν εξελθω απο το Ορος, με ενημερωσε οτι φευγει εκτακτως απο Θεσνικη διοτι η μητερα της εσπασε το χερι της. Μια ημέρα πήγα ξαφνικα στο χωριο της & της ειπα ειμαι εδω, κατεβα να συναντηθουμε. Αυτη αντεδρασε άσχημα, μου ειπε οτι την ταραξε αυτη η κίνησή μου κ οτι δεν επρεπε να το κανω, κλειστηκε μεσα στο σπιτι της & πηρε ηρεμιστικα διοτι ταραχτηκε. Ολη αυτή η ιστορια - τηλεφωνικες επικοινωνιες διηρκησε 6,5 χρονια. Ειχαμε ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ ωρες τηλεφωνικων συνομιλιων, τα λεγαμε ολα, καναμε τηλ.σεξ, μου εστειλε παρα πολλες φωτογραφίες. Ποτέ δεν την είδα σε video-κληση (σε κανένα μέσο) κ ποτέ δεν μου είπε το επώνυμό της κ που ακριβώς μένει. Από τις άπειρες ώρες επικοινωνίας μας καταλαβα ότι ηταν ιδιαίτερα εύστροφο κ καλλιεργημενο - μορφωμενο άτομο. Μου μιλουσε σαν ψυχολογος κ με στηριζε παρα πολλες φορες σε δυσκολες φασεις της ζωης μου κ κατανοούσε - ακουγε τα προβλήματά μου. ΠΛΗΝ ΟΜΩΣ, κατα καιρους, εκδήλωνε απίστευτες σκηνές ζήλιας (κι ενώ ποτέ δεν είχαμε βρεθεί) & όλο "κατι" συνέβαινε κ αναβαλλοταν η επικείμενη συνάντησή μας, οπως σας είπα παραπάνω. Επίσης, επέμενε ότι δεν ήθελε κανείς από τους κοινούς μας φίλους να μάθει ότι εγώ & αυτή δεν έχουμε συναντηθεί ΠΟΤΕ...κι έτσι το φιλικό μου περιβάλλον (τουλάχιστον) είχε την εντύπωση ότι εγω & αυτή είχαμε κανονική σχέση. Η ιστορία αυτή με έχει στιγματίσει.

----------


## Άλις

Εσύ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, δεν έκανες κάτι με κάποια γυναίκα με σάρκα και οστά;

----------


## ScreamAger

> Εσύ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, δεν έκανες κάτι με κάποια γυναίκα με σάρκα και οστά;


Όχι, τίποτα.

----------


## Άλις

Σου αρκούσε αυτή η κατάσταση; Σκέφτηκες ποτέ ότι απέφευγε να τη δεις;

----------


## Leukos_lotos

Παλικαρακο μου κοιταξε τα οσα αναφερεις απο αλλη εξωτερικη πλευρα κ προσπαθησε να κρινεις αντικειμενικα τα οσα γραφεις!
Δεν στεκουν κ ειναι κριμα γιατι καταλαβαινω εισαι ισως μεταξυ 20 με 25 χρονων να εχεις τετοια νοοτροπια!
Η κοπελα ισως εχει καποιο ελευθερο χρονο κ μπαινει στο ιντερνετ,μιλαει μαζι κ ισως κ με κανεναν αλλον κ γεμιζει αυτο το κενο!
Εχασες 6.5 χρονια απο τη ζωη σου κ ισως σκεπτομενος οτι αν κανεις κατι εκει εξω με αλλη...θα θεωρηθει απιστια!
Μακαρι να εκανες κατι εδω που τα λεμε με γυναικα με σαρκα κ οστα οπως πολυ ωραια αναφερθηκε πιο πανω!
Κ επιτελους εσεις η νεολαια αγορια κ κοριτσια ξεκωληστε απο τα ρημαδια σοσιαλ κ βγειτε εξω να παρετε αερα!
Εκει εξω ειναι η αληθινη ζωη κ εμπειριες της!
Αντε λοιπον μεγαλε συγκεντρωσου κ ανοιξε νεο αληθινο κεφαλαιο στη ζωη σου κ ολα καλα!
Κ αυτο που εζησες ηταν μια εμπειρια η οποια επρεπε να ειχε ληξει καιρο πριν...αλλα οκ καποιες φορες το μυαλο κολλαει!
Προχωρα τωρα κ ολα καλα!

----------


## ScreamAger

> Σου αρκούσε αυτή η κατάσταση; Σκέφτηκες ποτέ ότι απέφευγε να τη δεις;


Από ένα σημείο κι έπειτα δεν μου αρκούσε. Υπήρχε έντονο το κενό της έλλειψης πραγματικής επαφής. Ναι σκέφτηκα ότι με απέφευγε αλλά ήλπιζα ότι κάποια στιγμή θα την δω.

----------


## Miliva21

Γουατ;;

Σοβαρά τώρα; αν αυτό δεν είναι τρολ τότε η κοπέλα δεν είναι καλά.....Έχει ψυχολογικά....Εσύ πως γίνεται να τα μασάς όλα πες μου....Δεν πρόκειται να βρεθείτε με αυτή ....Και όλα είναι δικαιολογίες.....Μπορεί να θέλει να μιλάτε μόνο έτσι.....εσυ όμως δεν θες μόνο αυτό....σούταρε την και ασχολησου με κάποια άλλη που θα είναι κοντά σου...τόσα κορίτσια ελεύθερα στη ζαβη πήγες και έπεσες

----------


## ScreamAger

> Παλικαρακο μου κοιταξε τα οσα αναφερεις απο αλλη εξωτερικη πλευρα κ προσπαθησε να κρινεις αντικειμενικα τα οσα γραφεις!
> Δεν στεκουν κ ειναι κριμα γιατι καταλαβαινω εισαι ισως μεταξυ 20 με 25 χρονων να εχεις τετοια νοοτροπια!
> Η κοπελα ισως εχει καποιο ελευθερο χρονο κ μπαινει στο ιντερνετ,μιλαει μαζι κ ισως κ με κανεναν αλλον κ γεμιζει αυτο το κενο!
> Εχασες 6.5 χρονια απο τη ζωη σου κ ισως σκεπτομενος οτι αν κανεις κατι εκει εξω με αλλη...θα θεωρηθει απιστια!
> Μακαρι να εκανες κατι εδω που τα λεμε με γυναικα με σαρκα κ οστα οπως πολυ ωραια αναφερθηκε πιο πανω!
> Κ επιτελους εσεις η νεολαια αγορια κ κοριτσια ξεκωληστε απο τα ρημαδια σοσιαλ κ βγειτε εξω να παρετε αερα!
> Εκει εξω ειναι η αληθινη ζωη κ εμπειριες της!
> Αντε λοιπον μεγαλε συγκεντρωσου κ ανοιξε νεο αληθινο κεφαλαιο στη ζωη σου κ ολα καλα!
> Κ αυτο που εζησες ηταν μια εμπειρια η οποια επρεπε να ειχε ληξει καιρο πριν...αλλα οκ καποιες φορες το μυαλο κολλαει!
> Προχωρα τωρα κ ολα καλα!


Έχασα πολλά χρόνια..όπως είπες έπρεπε να είχε λήξει νωρίς εφόσον δεν βρισκόμασταν...κόλλησα με τον χαρακτήρα της κ την ομορφιά

----------


## menis_64

> Έχασα πολλά χρόνια..όπως είπες έπρεπε να είχε λήξει νωρίς εφόσον δεν βρισκόμασταν...κόλλησα με τον χαρακτήρα της κ την ομορφιά


Δεν θα απαντούσα γιατί σκόπευα να αποχωρήσω από το φόρουμ... Έχω ζήσει μία τέτοια ιστορία με μια κοπέλα από αλλού, και εγώ της είχα προτείνει να γνωριστούμε αλλά και εκείνη με το ανέβαλε για αργότερα επειδή θα ερχόταν να σπουδάσει στον τόπο μου... Απλά φίλε κόψε τα νερά, άφησε την... Το όλο λάθος όπως και στην ιστορία σου αλλά και στην ιστορία μου ήταν το γεγονός ότι δεν γνωριζόμασταν... Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι την έχεις εξιδανικεψει αυτήν την κοπέλα; δεν την γνώριζεις άρα την έχεις πλασει όπως την θες, δηλαδή η τέλεια...

Εμένα η δική μου ιστορία δεν είχε καλό τέλος, γνωριστήκαμε σχεδόν καταγκαστικα αφού πήγα σπιτι της και της εκανα απροετοιμαστη έκπληξη, βέβαια ήταν και οι γονείς μέσα.. Και είχαμε καιρό πριν την συνάντηση να μην τα πηγαίνουμε καλά. Τα πράγματα δεν άλλαξαν με την συνάντηση αλλά και εμένα όλο αυτό με έκανε να κολλήσω και να πάει πίσω αρκετό καιρό...

Για καλό δικό σου, άφησε την, παράτησε την. Κόψε την επικοινωνία μαζί της.. Από μόνος σου καταλαβαίνεις ότι ήδη σε κάθε σου προγραμματισμένη συνάντηση σε λέει και μια δικαιολογία για να μην βρεθειτε.. Φύγε μακριά, τρέξε πως το λένε;; θα σωθείς

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καπου το εχω ξαναδει αυτο το εργο μαλον ειναι γκει και δε θελει να προχωρησει γι αυτο δε θελει συναντησεις

----------


## ScreamAger

> Γουατ;;
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα; αν αυτό δεν είναι τρολ τότε η κοπέλα δεν είναι καλά.....Έχει ψυχολογικά....Εσύ πως γίνεται να τα μασάς όλα πες μου....Δεν πρόκειται να βρεθείτε με αυτή ....Και όλα είναι δικαιολογίες.....Μπορεί να θέλει να μιλάτε μόνο έτσι.....εσυ όμως δεν θες μόνο αυτό....σούταρε την και ασχολησου με κάποια άλλη που θα είναι κοντά σου...τόσα κορίτσια ελεύθερα στη ζαβη πήγες και έπεσες


"Δυστυχώς" δεν είναι τρολ..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολα αυτα που σου λεει ειναι της φαντασιας της με τις ασθενειες απορω πως δε το καταλαβες

----------


## Ελπίδα 26

> Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
> Το καλοκαίρι του '12, ενώ έκανα chat στο mIRC, συνομίλησα με μια κοπέλα, η οποία μου είπε ότι είναι 1 χρόνο μικρότερή μου κ ζει στη Θεσ/νικη (εγώ Αθήνα). Συνομιλήσαμε πολλές ώρες, το ίδιο έγινε κ το επόμενο βράδυ κ τελικά ανταλλάξαμε αρχικά e-mail & στη συνέχεια τηλέφωνα. Μου έστειλε κ της έστειλα φωτογραφίες. Μου είπε ότι βίωσε πρόσφατα μια σχέση, κατά την οποία ο πρωην της την κακοποιούσε πολύ έντονα κ στο τέλος της έσπασε κ το πόδι, πανω σε έναν καβγά. Περίπου μετά από 1 μήνα επικοινωνίας μου με αυτή τη κοπέλα (συνεχείς συνομιλίες κ μηνύματα στο κινητό) κι ενώ αποκαταστάθηκε το κάταγμά της, της είπα ότι ανεβαίνω Θεσνικη να συναντηθούμε για πρώτη φορά. Όμως, 1-2 ημέρες πριν ανέβω, με ενημερώνει ότι πρέπει να φύγει εκτάκτως από Θεσνικη διότι πέθανε αιφνιδίως ένα αγαπημένο οικείο της πρόσωπο. Εγω ανέβηκα στη Θεσνικη, οπου έμεινα μερικές ημέρες αλλά η ίδια έλειπε εκτός. Επιστρέφω Αθηνα κ κανονίζουμε τον επόμενο μήνα να κατέβει αυτή Αθήνα κάποιο Σ/Κ. Ημέρα Παρασκευή μου λέει ότι αρρώστησε κ δεν θα μπορέσει να κατέβει. Να μην πλατιάζω, περίπου 8 από τις 10 φορές που κανονίζαμε συνάντηση, κάτι συνέβαινε τελευταία στιγμή. Για παράδειγμα, είχαμε συμφωνήσει να κατέβει σε ένα νησί οπου βρισκόμουν κ τελευταία μέρα μου λέει ότι ανέβασε υψηλο πυρετό. Παρόμοια, σε άλλη χρονικη περίοδο, ήταν να κατέβει στο νησί κ τελευταια ημερα με ενημερώνει ότι εκδήλωσε συμπτωματα έρπητα ζωστήρα. Μια άλλη φορά, ήταν να κατέβει Χριστούγεννα Αθήνα κ μου λεει τελευταια ημέρα οτι η μητέρα της εσπασε το χέρι της. Σε άλλη περίοδο Χριστουγεννων, μου ειπε οτι ξεκινησε απο Θεσνικη με μια φιλη της κ κατεβαιναν Αθηνα ΑΛΛΑ στο δρομο ανεβασε υψηλο πυρετο κ τελικα μου ειπε οτι εκατσε Αθηνα λιγες ημερες αλλα ηταν κλινηρης με Γριπη, στο σπιτι μιας φιλης της κι ετσι δεν βρεθηκαμε. Άλλη φορα, ηταν να ανέβω εγω στα μέρη της κ τελευταία ημερα μου λεει: φευγω επειγοντως για το χωριο διότι ο πατερας μου εσπασε τη λεκανη του. Την ρωταω καλα πως εγινε αυτο? Μου απανταει οτι ποτιζε στον κηπο στο χωριο κ μπλεχτηκε στο λαστιχο με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει κ να σπασει τη λεκάνη του. Καποια περιοδο είχα ανέβει για λίγες ημέρες Θεσνικη, δεν βρεθηκαμε οσο διαστημα ημουν εκει...κ την ενημερωσα οτι την ταδε ημερα θα αναχωρησω απο Θεσνικη με το τελευταιο λεωφορειο (μεσανυχτα). Ξεκινησα με το λεωφορειο, οποτε με παιρνει τηλεφωνο κλαιγοντας κ μου λεει "δεν σε προλαβα". Λεω τι εννοεις & μου απανταει οτι ηρθε στο ΚΤΕΛ να με συναντησει (ως εκπληξη) αλλα δεν προλαβε, το λεωφορειο ειχε ηδη αναχωρησει. Καποια στιγμη μου ζητησε να μεταβω στο Αγιο Ορος. Το εθεσε ως προυποθεση να συναντηθουμε διοτι θεωρουσε οτι με εχουν καταβαλει δαιμονια (διοτι της μιλουσα αποτομα κ νευρικα). Μαλιστα μια μερα μου ειπε οτι την προηγούμενη νύχτα είδε σε όνειρο ένα μοναστήρι κ ακουσε μια βαριά φωνή, η οποία της ελεγε να με παροτρύνει να παω στο συγκεκριμένο μοναστήρι. Μου ειπε ότι αναζήτησε το εν λόγω μοναστηρι στο Google & επρόκειται για τη Μονή Σιμωνος Πέτρας. Ξεκίνησα λοιπον να παω στη Σιμωνόπετρα. Εφτασα Θεσνικη & της ζητησα να βρεθουμε, μια και ημουν στη πολη της. Μου είπε "οχι, θα πας πρωτα στο Ορος κ επειτα θα βρεθουμε". Πραγματι πηγα & 1 ημερα πριν εξελθω απο το Ορος, με ενημερωσε οτι φευγει εκτακτως απο Θεσνικη διοτι η μητερα της εσπασε το χερι της. Μια ημέρα πήγα ξαφνικα στο χωριο της & της ειπα ειμαι εδω, κατεβα να συναντηθουμε. Αυτη αντεδρασε άσχημα, μου ειπε οτι την ταραξε αυτη η κίνησή μου κ οτι δεν επρεπε να το κανω, κλειστηκε μεσα στο σπιτι της & πηρε ηρεμιστικα διοτι ταραχτηκε. Ολη αυτή η ιστορια - τηλεφωνικες επικοινωνιες διηρκησε 6,5 χρονια. Ειχαμε ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ ωρες τηλεφωνικων συνομιλιων, τα λεγαμε ολα, καναμε τηλ.σεξ, μου εστειλε παρα πολλες φωτογραφίες. Ποτέ δεν την είδα σε video-κληση (σε κανένα μέσο) κ ποτέ δεν μου είπε το επώνυμό της κ που ακριβώς μένει. Από τις άπειρες ώρες επικοινωνίας μας καταλαβα ότι ηταν ιδιαίτερα εύστροφο κ καλλιεργημενο - μορφωμενο άτομο. Μου μιλουσε σαν ψυχολογος κ με στηριζε παρα πολλες φορες σε δυσκολες φασεις της ζωης μου κ κατανοούσε - ακουγε τα προβλήματά μου. ΠΛΗΝ ΟΜΩΣ, κατα καιρους, εκδήλωνε απίστευτες σκηνές ζήλιας (κι ενώ ποτέ δεν είχαμε βρεθεί) & όλο "κατι" συνέβαινε κ αναβαλλοταν η επικείμενη συνάντησή μας, οπως σας είπα παραπάνω. Επίσης, επέμενε ότι δεν ήθελε κανείς από τους κοινούς μας φίλους να μάθει ότι εγώ & αυτή δεν έχουμε συναντηθεί ΠΟΤΕ...κι έτσι το φιλικό μου περιβάλλον (τουλάχιστον) είχε την εντύπωση ότι εγω & αυτή είχαμε κανονική σχέση. Η ιστορία αυτή με έχει στιγματίσει.


Υπάρχει περίπτωση η κοπελα να είναι δεσμευμένη ;;;

Εστάλη από LEAGOO M8 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλησπέρα! Φωτογραφίες πώς ανταλλάξατε;

----------


## ScreamAger

> Καλησπέρα! Φωτογραφίες πώς ανταλλάξατε;


Καλησπερα. Στέλναμε φωτογραφίες μέσω e-mail, Viber & messenger

----------


## george1520

> Εάν μιλατε με μια γυναίκα για ένα λογικό χρονικό διάστημα (1-7 ημέρες), και αρνείται να σας συναντήσει λέγοντας:
> 
> 1) Ισως κάποια άλλη φορά.
> 2) Είναι πολύ νωρις 
> 3). Κάποιες άλλες ανοησίες.
> 
> Σπαταλάτε το χρόνο σας. Ακόμη και αν απαντα στα μηνυματα σας έγκαιρα, μιλάει για τους βαθύτατους φόβους της και σας στέλνει φωτογραφίες του κουνελιού της, είναι μια χαμένη υποθεση.
> 
> Μια γυναίκα θα έκανε οτιδηποτε για να συναντήσει έναν άνθρωπο που την ενδιαφέρει. Σίγουρα δεν θα σπαταλησει πάρα πολύ χρόνο επειδή ξέρει ότι μπορεί να τον χάσει ή να τον κανει να βαρεθει.


Αν έστελνε φωτογραφία με τον σκύλο της θα υπήρχε διαφορά;;

Το περιθώριο που δίνεις είναι λίγο. Κάποιος για να συναντήσει κάποιον άγνωστο θα πρέπει πρώτα να τον "γνωρίσει" και μετά. Τόσα ακούγονται.. Μετανιωσες για τον χρόνο (χρόνους) που σπαταλησες και το πήρες στο άλλο άκρο. Ναι δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν ο άλλος είναι όντως ειλικρινής μαζί σου, ναι δεν ξέρεις αν ο άλλος είναι καθαρός απέναντί σου αλλά είναι δική σου απόφαση να αρχίσεις αυτή την "σχέση", να την προχωρήσεις κτλ..
Είναι όμως λογικό να νιώσεις πράγματα για κάποιον που δεν έζησες στην ουσία; Που σου είναι άγνωστος; Είναι λογικό να τον σκέφτεσαι και να σου λείπει; Αξίζει να προσπαθείς για αυτή την σχέση; Να επιμένεις; Να ρίχνεις τον εγωισμό σου; Τελικά βγαίνεις κερδισμένος από μια τέτοια σχέση; Και αν περάσει λίγος καιρός και δεν μιλάτε θα υπάρχουν ακόμη τα ίδια συναισθήματα (αφού δεν υπάρχουν αναμνήσεις, κάτι τέλος πάντων που να σε κρατάει);

----------


## ScreamAger

> Αν έστελνε φωτογραφία με τον σκύλο της θα υπήρχε διαφορά;;
> 
> Το περιθώριο που δίνεις είναι λίγο. Κάποιος για να συναντήσει κάποιον άγνωστο θα πρέπει πρώτα να τον "γνωρίσει" και μετά. Τόσα ακούγονται.. Μετανιωσες για τον χρόνο (χρόνους) που σπαταλησες και το πήρες στο άλλο άκρο. Ναι δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν ο άλλος είναι όντως ειλικρινής μαζί σου, ναι δεν ξέρεις αν ο άλλος είναι καθαρός απέναντί σου αλλά είναι δική σου απόφαση να αρχίσεις αυτή την "σχέση", να την προχωρήσεις κτλ..
> Είναι όμως λογικό να νιώσεις πράγματα για κάποιον που δεν έζησες στην ουσία; Που σου είναι άγνωστος; Είναι λογικό να τον σκέφτεσαι και να σου λείπει; Αξίζει να προσπαθείς για αυτή την σχέση; Να επιμένεις; Να ρίχνεις τον εγωισμό σου; Τελικά βγαίνεις κερδισμένος από μια τέτοια σχέση; Και αν περάσει λίγος καιρός και δεν μιλάτε θα υπάρχουν ακόμη τα ίδια συναισθήματα (αφού δεν υπάρχουν αναμνήσεις, κάτι τέλος πάντων που να σε κρατάει);


H απαντηση σε ολα ειναι: οχι

----------


## ScreamAger

To 2019 είναι ένα από τα πιο θλιβερά χρόνια που έπρεπε να υπομείνω σε σχέση με την αγάπη και τις σχέσεις. 

Η καρδια μου εξαντληθηκε. Αυτό ήταν το χτύπημα που τελικά με εριξε στο έδαφος. Δεν μπόρεσα να σηκωθώ.

Δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το γεγονός ότι η μοναξιά και το σκοταδι πήραν τον καλύτερο μου εαυτο.

Όλες οι επιδιώξεις της αγάπης μου ήταν ειλικρινείς και παρόλα αυτά δεν είχαν παρά πόνο. Μπορείτε να αποδώσετε την αποτυχία μου στην κατοχή μιας ακατάλληλης νοοτροπίας. Αλλά δεν με νοιάζει. Έχω κουραστεί από τον εαυτό μου. Ειναι καιρός για μένα να παραδεχτώ το προφανές. Τα πράγματα δεν πρόκειται να τελειώσουν καλά.

----------


## george1520

Άρα ήταν επιλογή σου να κάνεις τέτοια σχέση γιατί δεν μπορείς να έχεις κανονική; καλά κατάλαβα;

----------


## ScreamAger

Δεν γνωριζω τις αιτιες της επιλογης μου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τωρα εχω μια κανονικη σχεση κ παει πολυ καλα.

----------


## george1520

Παει όντως καλά; Γιατί μπηκες εδώ; να σχολιάσεις το ίδιο θέμα;

----------


## ScreamAger

οντως παει πολυ καλα.

----------


## george1520

> οντως παει πολυ καλα.


Δεν απάντησες όμως στην ερώτηση μου. Αφού πάει καλά αυτή η σχέση.. Η κανονική. Εδώ το κάνεις; γιατί μπηκες στο ίδιο θέμα να σχολιάσεις;

----------


## ScreamAger

Εξακολουθώ, παρολαυτα, να ψαχνω απαντησεις σε αρκετα "γιατι" κ "πως".

----------


## george1520

> Εξακολουθώ, παρολαυτα, να ψαχνω απαντησεις σε αρκετα "γιατι" κ "πως".


Αν θες να πάει η σχέση καλά.. Θα πρέπει να σταματήσεις να ασχολησε. Τελείωσε

----------


## ScreamAger

Λες? Η σχεση παει καλα οπως προειπα. Και νιωθω καλα σε αυτη τη σχεση. Υπαρχει κατανοηση κ εγγυτητα. Ειναι κανονικη σχεση. Το μυαλο ομως καποιες φορες βασανιζεται απο σκεψεις περι της μη κανονικης...

----------


## george1520

Αστην πίσω την μη κανονική σχέση.. Όπως την αποκαλείς. Όποιος μας θέλει στην ζωή του κάνει ότι μπορεί για να μας κρατήσει πριν να είναι αργά.

----------


## ScreamAger

Σ ευχαριστω. Καλη χρονια να εχεις.

----------


## george1520

> Σ ευχαριστω. Καλη χρονια να εχεις.


Καλή Χρονιά με υγεία!!

----------


## ScreamAger

σας ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας κ τις απαντησεις σας.

----------


## ScreamAger

Περιστασιακα, σερφάροντας, θα βρειτε κ την γυναικα – φαντασμα.

Μπορει να είναι χοντρη, μπορει να είναι αναπηρη, μπορει να είναι κακασχημη, μπορει να είναι πολύ πλουσια κ πολυασχολη ή ο,τι άλλο.

Παρολαυτα, απανταει στα μηνυματα σας κ σας στελνει φωτος εμφαίνουσες μια ωραια κ κοινωνικη γυναικα.

Όταν όμως τις λετε να τις συναντησετε από κοντα κ να πιειτε ένα καφε βρε αδερφε, σας απαντουν: «Πεθανε ξαφνικα ο κουμπαρος μου…» ή «Επεσε ο μπαμπας μου κ εσπασε τη λεκανη του, ενώ ποτιζε».

Όταν τις ρωτατε «κ πότε τελικα θα βρεθουμε??», η απαντηση είναι: «θα δουμε»

Της ζητησα να βρεθουμε. Απαντησε: «Πεθανε ο κουμπαρος μου οποτε για καμια δεκαρια μερες θα ειμαι απασχολημενη στο να προσεχω τα παιδακια της χηρας»

Δεδομενου ότι ημουν σε “κατασταση υπομονης”, δεν αντεδρασα.

Αλλα ο καιρος περασε κ της ζητησα να βρεθουμε μετα από 1 μηνα. Μου απαντησε ότι ξαφνικα εκδηλωσε ερπητα ζωστηρα διοτι ηταν πολύ αγχωμενη εκεινη τη περιοδο.

Ακομα ημουν σε “κατασταση υπομονης” κ δεν αντεδρασα αλλα απογοητευτηκα.

Περασε ο καιρος, εγινε καλα (??) από τον Ερπητα τον Ζωστηρα (??). Της ζητησα να συναντηθουμε.

Μου απαντησε ότι ξαφνικα η μανα της εσπασε το δεξι της χερι κ πρεπει να την προσεχει (σ.σ.: πριν 2 μηνες ειχε σπασει κ το αριστερο)

Την μπλοκαρα (από όλα τα μεσα) αφού πρωτα της ειπα «Αντε γαμησου!!!». Ένιωσα καλά. Το έκανα ενώ έγραφε ένα άλλο ψέμα.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτός είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να αποκλείσετε μια γυναίκα (ενώ κατασκευάζει ένα ακομη παραμύθι).

----------


## george1520

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου. Πίσω από μια οθονη οι άνθρωποι μπορεί να είναι όπως θέλουν. Να σου φτιάξουν το δικό τους παραμύθι και να στο σερβίρουν.. Το θέμα είναι εσύ τι κανεις; Για πόσο καιρό είσαι διατεθειμένος να τρως το παραμύθι;;

Με την σχέση σου πως τα πας; Γιατί ακόμη ασχολησε μια ιστορία που σε πλήγωσε;

----------


## ScreamAger

η σχεση παει πολυ καλα. Αναζητω απαντησεις

----------


## george1520

> η σχεση παει πολυ καλα. Αναζητω απαντησεις


Γιατί;; Γιατί βασανίζεσαι; Πέταξε την ιστορία στα σκουπίδια και προχώρα.. Για σένα αλλά και για την γυναίκα που είσαι τώρα μαζί της. Περπατάς αλλά το κεφάλι σου κοιτάει πίσω..
Δεν αξιζει.. Αν ήθελε να κάνετε το επόμενο βήμα θα έκανε κάτι. Το λάθος σου είναι ότι άφησες αυτή την ιστορία να τραβήξει τόσο.. Όταν εσύ "ανέχεσαι" ο άλλος γιατί να σταματήσει να φέρεται άσχημα;

----------


## Sonia

Αχ βρε ScreamAger, τι ζημιά σου έχει κάνει όλη αυτή η ιστορία, τι απωθημένα κουβαλάς ακόμα βρε παιδί μου; Απαντήσεις δεν θα πάρεις ποτέ για αυτή την ιστορία, τουλάχιστον όχι κάποια που να σε ικανοποιεί, πάρτο απόφαση και μη βασανίζεσαι.

----------


## ScreamAger

Ηταν κάπου Αύγουστος του 2018 ή του 2017. Η -αγνώστου ταυτότητας- "κυρία" με το διαδικτυακό ψευδώνυμο Λια Μαριποζα δήλωσε στον μαλάκα ότι ο συνταξιούχος οδοντίατρος (?) - πατέρας της τραυματίστηκε (κάταγμα λεκάνης!) επειδή -όπως η ίδια ισχυρίστηκε- έπεσε στην αυλή της βίλας (?) του στη Καβάλα αφού σκόνταψε (?) στο λάστιχο ενώ πότιζε...

----------


## Elenia781

μαριποζα=πεταλουδα στα ισπανικα . Τωρα θα κοτσομπολεψουμε?

----------


## ScreamAger

Τι εννοείς?

----------


## ScreamAger

> η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν ειναι ατομο υψηλης νοημοσυνης (χωρις να αποκλειεται να ειναι. λεω απο αυτα που ξερουμε), αλλα εχει συγκεκριμενα ψυχικα προβληματα και σαν βαμπιρ αναγνωριζει αυτους που θα μπορεσει να διαχειριστει και τους τραβαει στο παραληρημα μυθομανιας που ζει...
> 
> δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι αδυνατον να την βρεις. το θεωρω εφικτο. απλα, αυτο δεν θα σου λυσει το βασικο προβλημα, που ειναι το γιατι ασχοληθηκες τοσα χρονια μαζι της. η λυση αυτου του προβληματος, βρισκεται σε σενα, οχι σε εκεινην.
> απλα, το θεωρω ανθρωπινο να θελεις να λυσεις τις αποριες σου για την ταυτοτητα της. δεν το θεωρω ματαιο. ειναι μια ικανοποιηση να παιρνεις απαντησεις.
> ξαναρωταω: οταν προσφατα σου ειπε οτι δεν σε συνανταει τοσα χρονια επειδη εχει παρει κιλα, δεν την ρωτησες τπτ; δεν εγινες εξαλλος; δεν της ρωτησες γιατι δεν το ελεγε τοσο καιρο και σε παραμυθιαζε;


Σίγουρα δεν θα μου λύσει το βασικο πρόβλημα αλλά θα ικανοποιήσω τόσο πολύ την περιέργειά μου...
Θα μάθω που ξόδεψα τα χρόνια...

----------


## Marilou

> Σίγουρα δεν θα μου λύσει το βασικο πρόβλημα αλλά θα ικανοποιήσω τόσο πολύ την περιέργειά μου...
> Θα μάθω που ξόδεψα τα χρόνια...


Προς εκπληξη μου ειδα τωρα το θεμα σου και πραγματικα τις απαντησεις καποιον μελών,πρωην,νυν,μελλοντικώ  ,δεν ξερω πραγματικα πλεον εδω μεσα τι αλλο θα δουμε ,που εκαναν περιπου τα ιδια με εσενα καποτε και μαλιστα ειχαν και αποψη ...

Οπως και αποψεις αλλων μελων που δικαιολογουν την ολη σου αναζητηση γιατι ετσι καταλαβαιναν οτι υπηρχε η ηθικη δικαιωση ...Τι ειρωνεια ?
ταυτιζομαι απολυτα μαζι τους εδω ....


Για πες Σκριμ εβγαλες καμια ακρη?
Οσα χρονια και να περασουν ,σε όποια κατασταση και να εισαι πιστεψε με αυτο αν δεν το ξεκαθαρισεις θα σε τρωει ...

Μονο αν το ξεδιαλύνεις και "δικαιωθείς "για το παραμυθι που σου πουλούσε θα ηρεμήσεις ...


Να σου πω και κατι το οποιο το εζησα εγω σε κατι παρόμοιο..Μην ξαφνιατεις αν "κολλητη" ,"φιλοι" και λοιποι κομπαρσοιι της φαρσοκωμωδειας ηταν και αυτοι στο παιχνιδι ή ηταν απλα διπλοι κα τριπλοι λογαριασμοι ...
Η αρρωστια που κουβαλανε αυτα τα ατομα που μπαινουν σε τετοιες διαδικασιες ειναι κυριως η πηγη ολου αυτου και μην ψαξεις λογικη εξηγηση σε ολη αυτη την παρανοια ..

Απλα απορώ ειλικρινα με το ποσο πολυ κρατησε ολο αυτο?
Αληθεια ποια δικη σου αναγκη καλυπτε ολο αυτο για να δικαιολογείς τα αδικαιολογητα και τα προφανή της κοροιδειας αυτης ωστε να τραβηξει τοσο χρονια ...
Αυτα συηθως δεν κρατανε πολυ ...ο κλεφτης και ο ψευτης λενε τον πρωτο χρονο χαιρονται ...

Ενα θα σου πω ,οταν μαθεις την πραγματικη αληθεια πισω απο ολα αυτα αλλα κυριως και για τον περιγυρω του συγκεκριμενου ατομου θα νοιωσεις πολυ καλα που δεν ανηκεις εκει ...

Ατομο με αναπηρια ή με παραπανω κιλα ,πολυ χλωμο το βλεπω να κρυβεται πισω απο ολο αυτο ...

----------


## keep_walking

Μπορει χιλια δυο. Μπορει να μην ανταποκρινεται στην πραγματικοτητα που αυτη δινει και να μην θελει να σε αντιμετωπισει. Ποιος ξερει? Κανενας. 

Το θελω της παντως λεει να μην συναντηθειτε ξεκαθαρα. Φυσικα ξερει οτι δινει ψευτικες δικαιολογιες και εσυ το ξερεις αυτο και το ξερει οτι το καταλαβαινεις. Τι το θεωρει τυπικη διαδικασια?
Θα επρεπε να ειναι ειλικρινης. Δεν θελω να σε συναντησω, δεν θελω να ανοιχτω να σου πω τον λογο που δεν θελω να σε συναντησω και μου αρεσει να ανταλασουμε για παραδειγμα αποψεις μεσα στο νετ σαν δυο καλα φιλαρακια. Φυσικα και εσυ οφειλεις να το δεχτεις και να μην επιμεινεις σε μια συναντηση.
Γενικα προχωρα τη ζωη σου, οσον αφορα τη σχεση με καποια κοπελα, αν το θες.

----------


## mantelas nelson

Νοέμβρης 2001, ο Laden έχει ρίξει τους πύργους, είμαι φαντάρος, Αθήνα, έγκλειστος (Οριακός εδώ.) Η μία μου (κυρίως) σχέση αργοπέθαινε και η άλλη μου (δευτερεύουσα) δεν ήταν διαθέσιμη γιατί ο άντρας της επέστρεψε Ελλάδα. Οι ορμόνες να χορεύουν, το μυαλό να παίζει περίεργα παιχνίδια (Έρχεται τρίτος παγκόσμιος, το άγχος να με παραλύει, αυτοκαταστρέψου, όλα είναι μάταια κλπ), σπάνια που έβγαινα έπινα σαν κροκόδειλος και έμπαινα μέσα ζάντα, βάραγα 2 μαλακίες και έπινα 2 παπάδες στις τραχανοπλαγιές που έκανα σκοπιά και μετά κοιμόμουνα με 0 βαθμούς έξω με το κεφάλι στα γόνατα. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν smartphone, facebook, instagram κλπ. Υπήρχαν μόνο τα NOKIA με το φιδάκι και αναλογικές φορητές τηλεοράσεις 5 ιντσών. Μου σκάει από το πουθενά ένα SMS <Τι ώρα θα πάμε για χορό ?> Απαντάω, απαντάει και το γκομενάκι και αποκτάμε επικοινωνία. Μου μίλαγε με τις ώρες και ένας οριακός τι κάνει ? Την εξιδανικεύει χωρίς καν να την δει και φτιάχνει σενάρια. Χορός, χορεύτρια, ωραία φωνή, λέει ότι είναι όμορφη, εδώ υπάρχει ένας έρωτας μεγάλος. Αλλά, υπήρχε ένα αλλά. Κάθε φορά, από τις σπάνιες που μπορούσα να βρεθούμε έβρισκε μία δικαιολογία, μια η Μαρία (Μαρία την λέγανε) δεν μπορεί, μία ο κώλος της πονεί. Όταν την πίεσα πάρα πολύ, μου πετάχτηκε σε SMS (ΕΜΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΧΑΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ> .Τύχαινε να είμαι έξω, πρώτη φορά στην Αττική Οδό, πήγαινα με την μία ρόδα και κάπνιζα. Δεν το πίστεψα αλλά λέω τι στον π$%τσο, να δω πόσα ψέματα λέει. Φτάνω στο ΕΛ ΒΕΛ, τους λέω τι μεταφορά ασθενή έχετε σήμερα, με ειδοποίησαν το πρωί, θέλω να την δω. Μου λένε <Κύριε, δεν έχουμε κανένα τέτοιο περιστατικό και αυτές οι μεταφορές κανονίζονται πολύ καιρό πριν>. Μετά από λίγες μέρες ξαναεπικοινωνούμε. Της λέω γιατί με έχεις πεθάνει στο φύκι, γιατί τόσα ψέμματα ?Μου λέει ότι είναι καθηλωμένη σε καροτσάκι αφού ξάπλωσε με την Virago της στην Συγγρού. Και το μνμα πότε θα πάμε για χορό που μου έσκασε ? Το στέλνω σε μιά φίλη μου που χορεύαμε μαζί, black humor, κατά λάθος ήρθε σε εσένα.Έστω και έτσι θα ήθελα να σε δω της λέω, τόσο καιρό μιλάμε. Δεν μου απάντησε ποτέ, μετά ήρθαν τα πολλά χιόνια του 2001.

----------


## Macgyver

δεν εχω συναψει ποτε διαδικτυακη σχεση , δεν πιστευω σε αυτες , αλλα εκανα μια σχεση απο δω μεσα ( δεν υπαρχει πλεον αυτο το μελος ) , με μια κοπελα κατα 23 χρονια μικροτερη μου , της ειχα στειλει τωρινη φωτο, αυτη οχι, μεβαλε σε υποψιες αυτο, και οταν συναντηθηκαμε , ηθελε σεξ , οπερ και εγενετο , πολλακις , μουκανε και το τραπεζι σπιτι της , ευγενικη και καλη ηταν ........ ειδα οτι ειχε καλογυμνασμενο σωμα , σε προσωπο δεν ελεγε πολλα ( μαλλον γι αυτο και δεν εστειλε φωτο ) ...........εχω κανει και δυο φιλικες σχεσεις με κοπελες , την μια την διατηρω ακομη .....ωχουυυυυ, μαυτα τα μεσα μαζικης δικτυωσης , η πως-τα-λενε......

εχω μαζεψει 49 ποιντς , τα μισα απο συσταση φαρμακων , και ταλλα μισα απο λογομαχιες , παλαια .......πρεπει ναχω το ρεκορ εδω μεσα, θα σας ενημερωσω τι γινεται ανω των 50 ποιντς .....αν κερδιζω η χανω κατι ...... keep you posted , folks ....

----------


## Remedy

> Νοέμβρης 2001, ο Laden έχει ρίξει τους πύργους, είμαι φαντάρος, Αθήνα, έγκλειστος (Οριακός εδώ.) Η μία μου (κυρίως) σχέση αργοπέθαινε και η άλλη μου (δευτερεύουσα) δεν ήταν διαθέσιμη γιατί ο άντρας της επέστρεψε Ελλάδα. Οι ορμόνες να χορεύουν, το μυαλό να παίζει περίεργα παιχνίδια (Έρχεται τρίτος παγκόσμιος, το άγχος να με παραλύει, αυτοκαταστρέψου, όλα είναι μάταια κλπ), σπάνια που έβγαινα έπινα σαν κροκόδειλος και έμπαινα μέσα ζάντα, βάραγα 2 μαλακίες και έπινα 2 παπάδες στις τραχανοπλαγιές που έκανα σκοπιά και μετά κοιμόμουνα με 0 βαθμούς έξω με το κεφάλι στα γόνατα. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν smartphone, facebook, instagram κλπ. Υπήρχαν μόνο τα NOKIA με το φιδάκι και αναλογικές φορητές τηλεοράσεις 5 ιντσών. Μου σκάει από το πουθενά ένα SMS <Τι ώρα θα πάμε για χορό ?> Απαντάω, απαντάει και το γκομενάκι και αποκτάμε επικοινωνία. Μου μίλαγε με τις ώρες και ένας οριακός τι κάνει ? Την εξιδανικεύει χωρίς καν να την δει και φτιάχνει σενάρια. Χορός, χορεύτρια, ωραία φωνή, λέει ότι είναι όμορφη, εδώ υπάρχει ένας έρωτας μεγάλος. Αλλά, υπήρχε ένα αλλά. Κάθε φορά, από τις σπάνιες που μπορούσα να βρεθούμε έβρισκε μία δικαιολογία, μια η Μαρία (Μαρία την λέγανε) δεν μπορεί, μία ο κώλος της πονεί. Όταν την πίεσα πάρα πολύ, μου πετάχτηκε σε SMS (ΕΜΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΧΑΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ> .Τύχαινε να είμαι έξω, πρώτη φορά στην Αττική Οδό, πήγαινα με την μία ρόδα και κάπνιζα. Δεν το πίστεψα αλλά λέω τι στον π$%τσο, να δω πόσα ψέματα λέει. Φτάνω στο ΕΛ ΒΕΛ, τους λέω τι μεταφορά ασθενή έχετε σήμερα, με ειδοποίησαν το πρωί, θέλω να την δω. Μου λένε <Κύριε, δεν έχουμε κανένα τέτοιο περιστατικό και αυτές οι μεταφορές κανονίζονται πολύ καιρό πριν>. Μετά από λίγες μέρες ξαναεπικοινωνούμε. Της λέω γιατί με έχεις πεθάνει στο φύκι, γιατί τόσα ψέμματα ?Μου λέει ότι είναι καθηλωμένη σε καροτσάκι αφού ξάπλωσε με την Virago της στην Συγγρού. Και το μνμα πότε θα πάμε για χορό που μου έσκασε ? Το στέλνω σε μιά φίλη μου που χορεύαμε μαζί, black humor, κατά λάθος ήρθε σε εσένα.Έστω και έτσι θα ήθελα να σε δω της λέω, τόσο καιρό μιλάμε. Δεν μου απάντησε ποτέ, μετά ήρθαν τα πολλά χιόνια του 2001.


οριακος, η μαλλον διπολικος;;;; ;)

καλα κι εσυ, επρεπε να πας στο ελ βενιζελος για να το καταλαβεις; υπαρχει μια στο εκατομυριοοοοοοοο να εχει παθει τετοιο πραγμα, να μεταφερθει αυθημερον στην αμερικη(;;) και η μανα της να σκεφτει, "αχ βρε, μηπως καβλαντιζε το κοριτσακι μου με κανεναν αγνωστο;;; ας ψαξω το κινητο , να του στειλω κανενα μηνυμα, να μην περιμενει"... δλδ, πιο παραλογο, πεθαινεις..

----------


## Remedy

> *δεν εχω συναψει ποτε διαδικτυακη σχεση , δεν πιστευω σε αυτες , αλλα εκανα μια σχεση απο δω μεσα* ( δεν υπαρχει πλεον αυτο το μελος ) , με μια κοπελα κατα 23 χρονια μικροτερη μου , της ειχα στειλει τωρινη φωτο, αυτη οχι, μεβαλε σε υποψιες αυτο, και οταν συναντηθηκαμε , ηθελε σεξ , οπερ και εγενετο , πολλακις , μουκανε και το τραπεζι σπιτι της , ευγενικη και καλη ηταν ........ ειδα οτι ειχε καλογυμνασμενο σωμα , σε προσωπο δεν ελεγε πολλα ( μαλλον γι αυτο και δεν εστειλε φωτο ) ...........*εχω κανει και δυο φιλικες σχεσεις με κοπελες* , την μια την διατηρω ακομη .....ωχουυυυυ, μαυτα τα μεσα μαζικης δικτυωσης , η πως-τα-λενε......
> 
> εχω μαζεψει 49 ποιντς , τα μισα απο συσταση φαρμακων , και ταλλα μισα απο λογομαχιες , παλαια .......πρεπει ναχω το ρεκορ εδω μεσα, θα σας ενημερωσω τι γινεται ανω των 50 ποιντς .....αν κερδιζω η χανω κατι ...... keep you posted , folks ....


αυτα που περιγραφεις, δεν ειναι διαδικτυακες σχεσεις; τι ειναι;

----------


## mantelas nelson

> οριακος, η μαλλον διπολικος;;;; ;)
> 
> καλα κι εσυ, επρεπε να πας στο ελ βενιζελος για να το καταλαβεις; υπαρχει μια στο εκατομυριοοοοοοοο να εχει παθει τετοιο πραγμα, να μεταφερθει αυθημερον στην αμερικη(;;) και η μανα της να σκεφτει, "αχ βρε, μηπως καβλαντιζε το κοριτσακι μου με κανεναν αγνωστο;;; ας ψαξω το κινητο , να του στειλω κανενα μηνυμα, να μην περιμενει"... δλδ, πιο παραλογο, πεθαινεις..


Βαριόμουνα, είχα συνηθίσει να ξυπνάω πρωί, είχα πιει 2 καφέδες, είχα μια παλιά Alfa Romeo αλλά γρήγορη, δεν είχα μπει ποτέ Αττική Οδό, αφορμή για βόλτα παρά το παράλογον του πράγματος.

----------


## Macgyver

> αυτα που περιγραφεις, δεν ειναι διαδικτυακες σχεσεις; τι ειναι;



δεν ξερω remedy πως να τις περιγραψω , παντως διαδικτυακες τις θεωρω ......αφου ξεκινησαν απο το ιντερνετ ......η μια φιλη μου με αποκαλει, διαδικτυακε μου φιλε ......εχω δει φωτο της , μιλαμε τηλεφωνικα , ξερω πολλα γι αυτην , κι αυτη για μενα , αλλα δεν εχουμε συναντηθει ποτέ εκ του συνεγγυς .....

----------


## ScreamAger

> Νοέμβρης 2001, ο Laden έχει ρίξει τους πύργους, είμαι φαντάρος, Αθήνα, έγκλειστος (Οριακός εδώ.) Η μία μου (κυρίως) σχέση αργοπέθαινε και η άλλη μου (δευτερεύουσα) δεν ήταν διαθέσιμη γιατί ο άντρας της επέστρεψε Ελλάδα. Οι ορμόνες να χορεύουν, το μυαλό να παίζει περίεργα παιχνίδια (Έρχεται τρίτος παγκόσμιος, το άγχος να με παραλύει, αυτοκαταστρέψου, όλα είναι μάταια κλπ), σπάνια που έβγαινα έπινα σαν κροκόδειλος και έμπαινα μέσα ζάντα, βάραγα 2 μαλακίες και έπινα 2 παπάδες στις τραχανοπλαγιές που έκανα σκοπιά και μετά κοιμόμουνα με 0 βαθμούς έξω με το κεφάλι στα γόνατα. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν smartphone, facebook, instagram κλπ. Υπήρχαν μόνο τα NOKIA με το φιδάκι και αναλογικές φορητές τηλεοράσεις 5 ιντσών. Μου σκάει από το πουθενά ένα SMS <Τι ώρα θα πάμε για χορό ?> Απαντάω, απαντάει και το γκομενάκι και αποκτάμε επικοινωνία. Μου μίλαγε με τις ώρες και ένας οριακός τι κάνει ? Την εξιδανικεύει χωρίς καν να την δει και φτιάχνει σενάρια. Χορός, χορεύτρια, ωραία φωνή, λέει ότι είναι όμορφη, εδώ υπάρχει ένας έρωτας μεγάλος. Αλλά, υπήρχε ένα αλλά. Κάθε φορά, από τις σπάνιες που μπορούσα να βρεθούμε έβρισκε μία δικαιολογία, μια η Μαρία (Μαρία την λέγανε) δεν μπορεί, μία ο κώλος της πονεί. Όταν την πίεσα πάρα πολύ, μου πετάχτηκε σε SMS (ΕΜΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΑΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΧΑΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ> .Τύχαινε να είμαι έξω, πρώτη φορά στην Αττική Οδό, πήγαινα με την μία ρόδα και κάπνιζα. Δεν το πίστεψα αλλά λέω τι στον π$%τσο, να δω πόσα ψέματα λέει. Φτάνω στο ΕΛ ΒΕΛ, τους λέω τι μεταφορά ασθενή έχετε σήμερα, με ειδοποίησαν το πρωί, θέλω να την δω. Μου λένε <Κύριε, δεν έχουμε κανένα τέτοιο περιστατικό και αυτές οι μεταφορές κανονίζονται πολύ καιρό πριν>. Μετά από λίγες μέρες ξαναεπικοινωνούμε. Της λέω γιατί με έχεις πεθάνει στο φύκι, γιατί τόσα ψέμματα ?Μου λέει ότι είναι καθηλωμένη σε καροτσάκι αφού ξάπλωσε με την Virago της στην Συγγρού. Και το μνμα πότε θα πάμε για χορό που μου έσκασε ? Το στέλνω σε μιά φίλη μου που χορεύαμε μαζί, black humor, κατά λάθος ήρθε σε εσένα.Έστω και έτσι θα ήθελα να σε δω της λέω, τόσο καιρό μιλάμε. Δεν μου απάντησε ποτέ, μετά ήρθαν τα πολλά χιόνια του 2001.


XA XA XA XA XA..!!

----------


## ScreamAger

Remedy, ο ορισμος του ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟΥ η ολη φαση

----------


## ScreamAger

> οριακος, η μαλλον διπολικος;;;; ;)
> 
> καλα κι εσυ, επρεπε να πας στο ελ βενιζελος για να το καταλαβεις; υπαρχει μια στο εκατομυριοοοοοοοο να εχει παθει τετοιο πραγμα, να μεταφερθει αυθημερον στην αμερικη(;;) και η μανα της να σκεφτει, "αχ βρε, μηπως καβλαντιζε το κοριτσακι μου με κανεναν αγνωστο;;; ας ψαξω το κινητο , να του στειλω κανενα μηνυμα, να μην περιμενει"... δλδ, πιο παραλογο, πεθαινεις..


Remedy, ο ορισμος του ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟΥ η ολη φαση

----------

